# Box Jellyfish



## BlackMamba (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Movie 7 Pounds with Will Smith? In the movie he owned a Box Jellyfish and had it in a clear tube container 6ft or so with a light at the bottom which brought out all the colours of the jellyfish. It looked really cool but i'm not sure in a practical sense how viable it would be to own one like in the movie.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen that movie. Fantastic movie. I cried. Watched it again and cried again.

I don't know how easy they are to maintain but obviously you couldn't keep anything else with it unless it was meant for food.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen that movie. I thought it was quite boring until the end where everything happened. Overall it was ok. It would be AWESOME if you could keep them by that but i don't really think it would be realistic...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 16, 2009)

In the states lots of people keep jellyfish. One of the coolest tanks ive ever seen contained a jellyfish, an octopus and a zebra moray eel it was sweet


----------



## Snowman (Oct 16, 2009)

Stole this reply from google:


*Best Answer - Chosen by Voters*

Reasons not to keep a box jellyfish as a pet:

1. Jellyfish need expensive, specially designed circular tanks because normal rectangular tanks have corners that they get stuck in. A specially engineered continuous current is also required. This may require loud machinery. 
2. Jellyfish are marine animals and require saltwater. Maintaining a saltwater aquarium is harder to do and more expensive than a freshwater aquarium. 
3. Box jellyfish are large. According to http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/jellyfis… "They can grow to be about 20 cm (size of each side) and weigh 2 kg/ 4.5lb. Box jellyfish (sea wasp) has up to 15 tentacles in each corner of the cube. These tentacles can grow to a length of 3 m / 10 ft../"
4. According to http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/jellyfis… , the box jellyfish is "the most deadly marine animal in the world since they kill more people each year than any other marine animal and have one of the fastest working toxins."


----------



## jasonryles810 (Oct 16, 2009)

But the real question is CAN it be done?


----------



## BlackMamba (Oct 19, 2009)

Another question would also be - Where would you buy one from?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 19, 2009)

Another question would be HOW THE HELL DO YOU CLEAN THE TANK???


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 19, 2009)

I imagine it'd be a pretty exciting animal to keep :lol: Surely there would be some deadly fungal spores people could keep....just as exciting!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 19, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Another question would be HOW THE HELL DO YOU CLEAN THE TANK???


 
you wouldn't... you'd get someone else to do it


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 19, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Another question would be HOW THE HELL DO YOU CLEAN THE TANK???


with a rag on a stick ofcourse XP


----------



## BlackMamba (Oct 19, 2009)

I found this link:

Moon Jellyfish, Aurelia aurita, Kreisel Aquarium, Jelliquarium, Tank Raised, Captive Bred

The custom made tanks are around $9000 - $10000


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 19, 2009)

and the rest
Midwater Systems Jelliquarium Moon Jellyfish Tank Kreisel Aquarium Ephyra Tanks Medusa Mangrove Jellies


----------

